# Budgie with a crop infection!



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

My Jimmy wasn't feeling well for the past couples of days, he stopped drinking and feeding, I monitored him to see what might be the problem, finally I suspected that he is suffering from a crop infection, I took it to the vet and I told him straight away my bird is having a crop infection what can you do, he told me I'll just make sure first so he messaged the crop a bit and then flushed the crop and all sort of Mucus liquid came off his peak, he gave me Iodine solution to drop in my Jimmy's peak and showed me how to flush his crop, also the vet suggested not to feed Jimmy just give him some water with a bit of honey from time to time to keep him hydrated and to flush him regularly.

what i want to ask is do I listen to the vet and don't feed Jimmy or try and feed him something? and if I were to feed him, what and how since he refuses to eat by his own ...

sorry for the long post but I'm so scared, please help me with as much details as possible as I can't stand to loose my bird

This is Jimmy:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear Jimmy has this issue Abdo. I lack the expertise to advise you on this issue, and am going to flag it for some of our more experienced staff member's to see...


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

I think you should do as vet instructed if there is no improvement consult him again


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Advice*

Ask the vet if you can offer millet spray soaked in electrolyte. Fungal?? infections of the crop tend to feed on the simple carbs in honey. A guidance rule is always follow vet instructions first, it is OK to ask lots of questions and record info. It is also OK to seek a second opinion. I have found that there are as many procedure plans as there are vets and they all can work to help your bird heal. What ever procedure you choose follow it through to the end of a cycle then decide to continue or change because if you switch in the middle the body may not be able to make the jump with the theory so give a process a chance then adjust and follow through. Confusion of several half backed procedures can cause you to loose your bird.

Are you weighing your bird at the same time daily.? You might try egg and biscuit or similar bake corn bread with vits veggies etc cut up and mixed in little pieces then serve. A bird that does not eat millet spray is in trouble. Get your vet to show you how to give fluid injections. You prime his little motor by providing nutrition either by mouth or by injection. This in turn will signal the bird to seek food. The Iodine may be used to sterilize the crop to get rid of infection. Ask questions and either ask vet to write info and instructions down or you write down questions and answers. Instead of worry use your energy constructively asking and receiving answers to questions and learning procedures like injecting fluids in a small bird. Best Wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

Jo Ann said:


> Ask the vet if you can offer millet spray soaked in electrolyte. Fungal?? infections of the crop tend to feed on the simple carbs in honey. A guidance rule is always follow vet instructions first, it is OK to ask lots of questions and record info. It is also OK to seek a second opinion. I have found that there are as many procedure plans as there are vets and they all can work to help your bird heal. What ever procedure you choose follow it through to the end of a cycle then decide to continue or change because if you switch in the middle the body may not be able to make the jump with the theory so give a process a chance then adjust and follow through. Confusion of several half backed procedures can cause you to loose your bird.
> 
> Are you weighing your bird at the same time daily.? You might try egg and biscuit or similar bake corn bread with vits veggies etc cut up and mixed in little pieces then serve. A bird that does not eat millet spray is in trouble. Get your vet to show you how to give fluid injections. You prime his little motor by providing nutrition either by mouth or by injection. This in turn will signal the bird to seek food. The Iodine may be used to sterilize the crop to get rid of infection. Ask questions and either ask vet to write info and instructions down or you write down questions and answers. Instead of worry use your energy constructively asking and receiving answers to questions and learning procedures like injecting fluids in a small bird. Best Wishes, Jo Ann


Thanks Jo Ann ... yes it's fungal, and yes I did ask for second and third opinions, I went to two vets "here the vets are not very expensive or public free vets supported by the government", and both suggested not to feed him but he hasn't eaten for two days and won't drink, that's why I asked what to feed and how, also the next couple of days are holiday here and the vets will be closed, if you can link\guide me to a tutorial on how to do injection or feeding I would really appreciate it .


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

Do you have electrolyte like pedialyte for human babies.? What are your vets exact instructions? You need a vet to show you how to do an injection for fluids. We cannot get enough fluids by beak. The vet could feed through crop needle. again this is special training /experience training under a vet or a breeder. I would give the bird its meds and at a different time feed millet spray soaked in electrolyte. have his water with electrolyte available after vet says stop iodine then ask if you should start probiotics to help restore good bacteria in gut so jimmy can absorb nutrition through GI tract. I am not aware of Iodine as a treatment for Fungal issues, so I can not do more than guess Why Amphoteracin B or Sodium Benzoate are not used as they are in US and other countries.It may hurt Jimmy to eat. The crop could be raw like ulcers or gastric reflux in humans . We are not vets All we can do is suggest first aid. In the US we have Eclinics when vets are normally closed. like a poison control center for animals. Many people on TB give their healthy budgies apple cyder vinegar-The organic type like Braggs. We get it in health food stores or grocery stores. People use it for themselves to change ph when they feel ill. Try to follow vets instructions until you can speak to him and ask questions. Keep food simple like millet spray which is easy to to digest or force feed with a syringe or pipet or spoon. Ana or Lindsey or Kate C may have better suggestions. Blessings. Jo Ann


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll do as you told me and follow the vet instructed, will go buy some spray millets and I'll will ask a breeder how to inject the fluids or wait for the vet if jimmy is doing ok, I've a followup next Saturday so Ill ask him a ton of questions, I'm just hoping for my baby to be healthy and happy again.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a link for a home made Pedialyte type of drink.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
Jimmy needs to have some sort of nutrients and he needs to be kept extra warm Use a syringe if you have to and get some of the Pedialyte into him if possible. I am sending healing prayers for him.:budgie:


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Cathy :hug:


----------

